# If you were an inventor, what would your invention be?



## daer0n (Mar 12, 2007)

I dunno if there is a thread about this already but i searched and i didnt find anything like it.

I think if i were and inventor my invention would be "the five minute makeover machine" that way i wouldnt have to work out so hard every day lol :add_wegbrech:

What would yours be?


----------



## magosienne (Mar 12, 2007)

lol like the 5th element ?

i'd be the magical eraser, against acne, blemishes, eczema etc .... for a healthy skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Mar 12, 2007)

I'd buy yours too lol


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 12, 2007)

I'd invent a robot (cook) that can prepare good and healthy food whenever I'm hungry. Let's say I yawn or my stomach growls, and the robot is already preparing something for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Mar 12, 2007)

Hahaha, what a cool idea, i would have to buy yours too!

lately i havent been feeling like cooking, im always giving hints to my husband to buy something so that i dont have to cook :rotfl:


----------



## Geek (Mar 12, 2007)

I would invent a way to bring your loved one's back from the dead. Pretty amazing huh?


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 12, 2007)

lol you'd have to be God to do that

I'd buy all these cool ideas too, but I'd have to figure it out how to get money to buy all these inventions. May be I'd have to invent a way to make myself invisible and visit the bank  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Mar 12, 2007)

Whoa,  best invention ever!i would definitely have to have this one

I dont want anyone in my family to ever die  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

LOL!

then we would have to invent a machine that made money, any kind of currency lol


----------



## rlise (Mar 12, 2007)

i have no idea... but im definately liking all your ideas!


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 12, 2007)

I would invent a self cleaning house and sell it for very, very cheap so everyone could have one.

I also have something I would like to invent but it is hush-hush since it is a very real possibility that I can do it. YEAH!!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 12, 2007)

something to make me lose this weight - FAST!


----------



## natalierb (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh yes! I would love for an invention like that!


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 12, 2007)

Can I buy one ?lol. I hate cleaning the house. I wish I could just press a button and voila, it's spotless.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 12, 2007)

a tree that really grows money.

take that all the parents whove told us money doesnt grow on trees!


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 12, 2007)

I would invent a super bed. You'd get in and immediately fall into a deep sleep and you'd only need about four hours to be fully recharged and ready for another day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saje (Mar 12, 2007)

I'd make the remote control teleporter. Just point and click! Zap! You our something is teleported to the desired destination (Bye Bye traffic!). And its molecularly smart and will not have any side-effects of zapping things and making them all molecularly jumbled up. Comes with optional TV/DVD control features.


----------



## han (Mar 12, 2007)

i would like to invent one pill that could erase all diease of all kinds cancer and all, a miracle pill.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 12, 2007)

I think thats a great idea!!!!!!

I would want to invent a man that does what i want, gives me everything I want, will let me shop for a living, will only want sex only when I WANT it....lmao....

daeron love the threads you post!!!!! You're the woman!!!


----------



## Princess6828 (Mar 12, 2007)

A robot that looks just like me to go to work for me. Not a clone - I don't want something that can take over my life. Just a robot. So I'll still get paid, but don't have to work.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 12, 2007)

hahaha thank you very much Jessy!

i am just reading all the replies and i love all the inventions everyone has come up with so far lol

and i am with you with your invention, i was actually gonna say the same on my post LOL!!

great minds think alike! :rotfl:


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Mar 13, 2007)

Awesome - this is totally what I need!!! I NEVER have enough hours in the day - I wish I didn't need sleep!

So this is rather nerdy, but I did half-invent something once... I used to work in my college library and got SO tired of "shelf-reading": checking shelves of books to monitor that the books on the shelves were in their proper Library of Congress Call Number order... ugh. So I invented a shelf attachment that would electronically detect shelves that had a book it shouldn't have, or had books out of order, and would let you know by lighting up. I figured out the overall concept of how it could be done, but needed a electronically savvy person to actually develop the concrete part of it...


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 13, 2007)

I like Tony's idea.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 13, 2007)

Me too!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 13, 2007)

Dude. _Zombies?_ My family is bad enough living! LMAO! :rotfl:


----------



## daer0n (Mar 13, 2007)

HAHAHAHA :add_wegbrech:


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 13, 2007)

Leave it up to Tony to invent Zombies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :lol:


----------



## Keljoh (Mar 16, 2007)

Hubby and I were just talking about this the other day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If I were an inventor...

I would have to say that I would invent a blanket that does the following:

[*]Provide "double layer"

[*]Ability to remove one or the other layer depending on the temperature

[*]Ability to snap, velcro or someway for the blanket to stay together without one or both falling to the floor during sleep mode.

[*]Even though it would be double-layered - still look fashionable and of great comfort.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 16, 2007)

Hell yes.

I'd work double time to own that invention. Haha.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 16, 2007)

Ever since I was little and in school I have wanted to invent one thing.

Okay, you know overhead projector? And how they use transparencies to write on and project on the wall? You know the pens they use, commonly "Vis-a-vis" in the US?

Well when I was in school and they were writing and they made a mistake or needed to change something small, they would have to lick there finger or try to get in there with a tissue to just erases that part...

I want to make a pen that has, at the end, a compartment for water (or Windex or whatever you really want) and a small but dense sponge (allow for some control). Like a wet eraser!

The best idea EVER, LOL!


----------



## teelobhain (Mar 17, 2007)

stress relief gadget  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

